# Tell us what you think....!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

You'll have noticed we've made some changes to FF, and we'd love to  hear your views. So please tell us what works, what doesn't, what you  like and what you don't like, and why. 

We guarantee every comment will  be read and our resident researcher will put together a summary of the  main feedback to help us make further improvements in the future.

Thanks for being patient whilst we go through these changes   

Tony


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Loving the fresh, mod, hot pink look.    Do think the 'message' looks great too.

Thanks so much!    A job very well done!

GV


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't find the Eugin support page?    Also, the contact link ... Need Eugin link, must have Eugin link ... *cough, splutter* ... Please help!   Thank you!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Our search index is being rebuilt and that can take a while.

The section you are looking for will be in the same place is was before the upgrade.


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

not had a total look round yet but looks good so far


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Ooo its so pink and so pretty   

I love the message sending bit now, it is so much neater than before.

BTW where has the curve tracker gone? I can't find it 

Great job

Snowbelle


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Curve Tracker, Smoking Tracker, Gallery, Chat and proper search functionality will be worked on tonight 

Tony
x


----------



## Pipster1978 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooh It's purdy! Great job- thanks!
Pipster x


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Echo the girls...I like it!!

Thank you....for everything!

Momito
xxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!   

Thankyou to you all, you do an amazing job here   xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Absolutely love it...love the branding, so pretty and friendly-looking! And the messages and people's photos etc look really great!
Off to have a play....

Thanks Tony!

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Love it, think its much smoother than before.  My only comment would be that some of the thread titles are now a bit difficult to read in the current format, e.g. development and behaviour has so many characters it splits into two lines and if you were not a regular    you wouldn't know that was one topic until you hovered over it....

Other than that, looks and feels fab.... as said above especially the post reply.....

xx


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

The extra bits we used to have in our profiles... I had a long bit of history etc, it's gone now. Do you still have the info and will that be included in the new layout?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes we do and that's on our list to bring back.

We have a number of features that have not been enabled - but this is temporary


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok great.


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Tony - I really like the new look and it's much nicer to look at. The only comment I would make is that the numbers moving from one page to another within a thread are v small and wondered whether it's worth making them a bigger font size when you next are able to? Accessibility and all that...x Mel


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Love it, looks so friendly and welcoming


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

it's pretty, oh so pretty (please sing that out loud) going to have to spend some quality time playing around to see what's what..


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

As the resident researcher, just wanted to pop on and say thanks to those who have replied so far...please keep the comments coming - both positive and negative....your feedback is really important to help develop the site further to meet your needs

Thanks!
Suitcase


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the layout and the colour - off to have a proper look around but looking great


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the pink (my fave colour) and it is so much cleaner looking. Very cluttered before. Only thing is I cant seem to get the search engine working. Keeps coming back with no results even when i search for something i know is on the site. Can you help?


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I have to disagree.
I hate the new pink colour!  It's so twee, sugary looking.  Yuk!
I think it it was the first time I took a look a the website, I might be put right off!
Haven't looked at functionality yet.

Dominique


----------



## bubbles09 (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the new look


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think it's definitely more modern and competitive. There are other sites for people ttc (shush don't mention them  ) but I think that the new updates will give them a run for the money in terms of functionality which I think was lacking before. I mean I've always thought that FF had the best networks and information but the site looked a bit unwieldy compared to others (which had more money or commercial interests).

My feedback is - on the 'updated topics' page, can you take out as much space as possible from the top of the screen and make my icon image smaller? I'm having to scroll down to see which of my threads have updates (which I do about 20 times a day!).

Secondly - I seem to have lost lots of my buddy contacts - will they come back?

On the pink question - I agree it's twee and sugary looking but I don't mind it. I prefer the lighter background on posts now, so there's actually less pink on the page than before.

Apparently Pink:

"Pink is the color of universal love. Pink is a quiet color. Lovers of beauty favor pink. A pink carnation means "I will never forget you".
Pink Energy Pink is a combination of red and white. The quality of energy in pink is determined by how much red is present. White is the potential for fullness, while red helps you to achieve that potential. Pink combines these energies. Shades of deep pink, such as magenta, are effective in neutralizing disorder and violence. Some prisons use limited deep pink tones to diffuse aggressive behaviour. 
Pink provides feelings of caring, tenderness, self-worth and love, acceptance. 
*Put some pink in your life when you want:* 
*calm feelings* 
*to neutralize disorder* 
*relaxation* 
*acceptance, contentment"* 
http://crystal-cure.com/pink.html


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dominique123456 said:


> My feedback is - on the 'updated topics' page, can you take out as much space as possible from the top of the screen and make my icon image smaller? I'm having to scroll down to see which of my threads have updates (which I do about 20 times a day!).


you can click on the shrink icon top right of the screen to hide the gumf at the top 

This is what the icon looks like


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Loving the  look of it , its  gonna take a bit of adjusting to tho. ( am not good  at  new  stuff    )
I know this is a very  silly  question, but how do I access  chat    ? I am a chat host , and from the 
main page  , I cant  see it at  all  !    Ok  point it out  so I can say 'ohhh  yeh, there it  is'   

Oh  and  do we  need the option preview  if the faces show on the  screen when typing them now ?   
luv  sue


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow - thanks! That was easy!


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi there

love the new look..but the search function doesn't seem to be working...?

Kim


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Love it!!

Especially love the function to ignore threads, handy when you've posted on a thread but no longer want to receive notification of new replies!

Will the messages on our summary pages be coming back? Have lost all my messages and can't post messages to anyone else on their summary pages  

 xxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

Wow love the new calendar function! I just added an event of local baby meet and it was really easy. Are there rules or info around adding events in the calendar somewhere? Is it ok to add local meet-ups or it just for national events?

Thanks,
Dom

p.s I can't find the hide option that shemonkey just posted about?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The search function will be fixed tonight 

Comments on profiles will be back too 

For those that do not like the pink - I have a solution and its on my list 

Feel free to use the calender for any events... the only thing we dont use it for is personal stuff - like scan dates etc.


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

I really like it too    .  It's taking me a while to find my way round but I'm sure thats just me !!     

The only things I've noticed have already been mentioned by other ladies. 

Yeah, it's good, I like it. 
PaddyGirl xx


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi 

Liking the new look and think the calendar facility is great; you guys must have been working very hard. 

However, I just wanted to check whether I am being dense!  I can't get back to the main FF page once I've clicked into the message board.  If you click on the home button on the message board header, you just get taken to the main message board page.  Is it just me being technologically challenged?!!!

G


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Tony Reid said:


> For those that do not like the pink - I have a solution and its on my list


The pink is nice, it's just the background baby pink that is a bit overkill. A darker background would be nice


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I haven't added the home page link yet, the gallery or the chat room either - but they will all be back over the next couple of days  

As for the pink - I'm going to set up users up with the facility to switch designs to another that is more suitable for an office environment


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Ohhh i love it, Well done Tony.. Great Job    xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Tony, yes the pink is a bit much... and not very guy friendly.!

Personally im finding the text and list of topics REALLY hard to read and go through. I dont know why but i found the older way easier to read maybe just used to it? 

Also if i click lets say updated topics i just see lots of text it would be nice ot have a  lil line under each topic or something again ill get used to it. i think because its a pink and BRIGHT white background then text its just hard on the eyes

Ill be glad when you make a new interface


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I love that you can do a search for a member!
Will come back with more comments ifI have them, but loving it all so far  (how do you do icons in the Quick Reply bit??)

GIA Tooxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I just did the icon there but not sure how to do the <idiot> one now!!!


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

“Setting up users up with the facility to switch designs to another that is more suitable for an office environment” is a great idea.

The list of "Unread Posts Since Last Visit" not easy to read.  Make titles bolder, most visible?

"Quick Reply" where thread can still be read is a really good idea.

You used to be able to see where people were from the info on the left handside without clicking on the profile.  Could that be put back in?


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the 'quick reply' function.

NOT liking the pink, though.


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I love the pink!
Great job Tony.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

2 for me....


How do you use smileys in the quick reply - am I just being dim... I cant find them   


And also, when I press enter to go onto a new line, when composing the message it only puts the 1 line in - but when I actually post the reply there are 2 lines between my text so I need to modify it to remove the extra line - again it might something im doing?


Love the rest of it though - im a pink person   
R
x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Overall I like the changes - it looks more modern and fresh
quick reply is great.

On the pink issue - I like it but do wonder if it will put any male users off the site.........


x


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Stalyvegas said:


> How do you use smileys in the quick reply - am I just being dim... I cant find them


Personally I don't like the quick reply function, so I turned it off immediately. I am assuming you just have to know the smiley code for quick reply? However, the only ones I know are


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wondering where the bio we could type on our old profiles have gone as I had scan dates and a break down of my pregnancy on that which I'd like to keep and sadly haven't written it anywhere else


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

I asked the same hun and apparently they still have them and will be adding them to our profiles soon


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i love it all   well done tony and mel    .


----------



## meggie10 (Nov 22, 2008)

Can someone please help me find the investigations and immune section, sorry i must be a dim today as i just can not find it!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

How do I find the Reprofit threads please? 


mmm personally not sure yet about the design or outlook as like being able to easily logon and see updates to threads that I posted on - can you still do this and how please?


F x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I am not keen on the pink and what look butterflies and hearts, I feel I have just opened a box of popular sanitary towels.


----------



## meggie10 (Nov 22, 2008)

Big thanks for your help, i felt all lost not being able to fine it lol!!!

Am liking the new site, it just takes a bit of time to get use to the changes but that's not a bad thing  

Goodness know what i would do with out it this site!
Many thanks


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Fraggles!!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the new look, it's looks fresher and cleaner


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Shemonkey, Hippy you'd expect nothing less than the truth from me.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Fraggles, you made me laugh with your "sanitary towel" comment


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I like that you can select posts to mark as read rather than only being able to mark all read or just those you've posted on


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Great - love it. Alot of work, so well done   

GJ


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

not sure yet!! the feel of it looks alot fresher - but I'll take awhile to get used to it all again - its like change of anything - takes a bit to get used to regardless of wether it's good or bad. Lots of hard work I'm sure, and it's appreciated, thnaks very much,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Likey likey everyone. Lovely and fresh and clear. Thanks for all you do folks


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Just noticed that my Buddy list has quartered!! Where have they all gone? will they automatically come back?
thanks
Dxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the changes Tony and the admin team - Thank you!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

HELLLP The old link to chat doesn't work and I cant find it anywhere!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Tony is working on it tonight confused   

Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to reply to tonys initial thread   

I know the colour isnt to everyones taste but as Tony says its something that he is working on so please bear with us whilst we get through the final stages of transferring data and information.  

Tony has worked for months to get this upgrade up and running and the last few weeks I dont know how he has managed on such little sleep    Mel & Jess are wonderful to allow him to spend the amount of time he has done on this upgrade   

So as I say please do keep the comments coming in - we are taking note and will reply asap.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I love pink and hearts!! but I'll need to get used to navigating round it- thanks for all your hard work
L x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Hi whenever i reply to a personal message i have to type in the name of the user.  how do i resolve this?


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I like it - but it does look very girly - to me that's a good thing but not sure if it is for everyone!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh dear am i the only one out there whos not totally likin it yet    im liking all the pink ect but there aint much seperation on each topic so it kind of mingles all together plus you know on your profile you used to be able to put a little msg with everyone else down the side its gone


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh thats good as was missing it   

wheres the chat room gone??


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks fab - well done and thank you for all your hard work!

My only comments so far are 



Tony Reid said:


> As for the pink - I'm going to set up users up with the facility to switch designs to another that is more suitable for an office environment


Tony - you read pre-empted my idea (I'm always doing sneaky FF'ing at work    )

And the other tiny point is that the comments under our profile pics have now moved under the bubbles etc, so it looks a bit like random comments, rather than a caption for the photo (hope that makes sense  )

Fab work guys

Blu


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, really like the pink butterfly theme. Finding it a bit stuttery as i'm scrolling and also i cant find birth announcements.

Kay


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dominique123456 said:


> My feedback is - on the 'updated topics' page, can you take out as much space as possible from the top of the screen and make my icon image smaller? I'm having to scroll down to see which of my threads have updates (which I do about 20 times a day!).


Would agree with the above.

I really like it other than that.

I'm just having a few probs finding the index  but I haven't looked for long yet.

Many many thanks Tony x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

ooooh I hate change (think its my age) and when I logged on I thought NOOO!!!!!  but since being on it a little while I do like it


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

still can't find all of my Buddys that were on my list    where have they gone?

just noticed in the Calendar it says Mother's Day is this Sunday 9th May!! It's not we've already had it!! Is it a foreign calendar?

lol
Dxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Really like the new 'look'    

Thanks for all your hard work.

Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I still think it's amazing...will be fun finding my way around...just waiting for my sick note for a week off work so I can play with the new site


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice...but I can't access my photo gallery - am guessing this is something you are working on   ?
Kazzie x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Like the colour   

Its going to take some getting used to. The one thing i like about using this forum was everything was laid out nice, nice and big and easy to navigate and even though it still the'same' as in layout etc everything seems cluttered and compact and i feel like i have to strain to read everything, but that could just be me   

Ill be fine once ive logged on a few times


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it - I like pink, purple, butterflies so it is all good for me.

I gather the home page is coming back - I love the embryology articles and the due date calculator.

The only other thing I have noticed is that the tables the mods post, with where everyone is at, on threads like trimesters and cycle buddies, have gone wrong.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

SFT thank you hunni


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopeful they're working on the tables hun, don't panic


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't like it - it's all too big - you have too keep scrolling
Sorry to moan, maybe i'm taking revenge for having staff grumble at me all day!!


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Don't really like it at the mo. Might get used to it but find that the titles don't stand out enough and have to scroll down too much cos only on 11" screen


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Purplejr - I agree


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

click the icon top right of the screen that says shrink - that will remove most of the header - click it again to get the header back.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ladies,

As I said earlier it was the main upgrade done last night - all the other bits and pieces are being worked on and will be back within a day or so, that includes chat, calander, gallery, buddy lists etc

Please bear with us - Tony was up till 5.30am this morning and no doubt will be up till the early hours again trying to get to as many of the issues you are raising.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Dee Jay - It is Mother's Day in Australia, New Zealand and a few other places on the 9th May (I'm trying to convince DH I should celebrate both as I'm an Aussie in London   )


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

at the new "SHRINK" icon

Can I ask though, where do the buttons 'Show unread posts' & 'Show new replies' go to once you are _shrunk?_


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> at the new "SHRINK" icon
> 
> Can I ask though, where do the buttons 'Show unread posts' & 'Show new replies' go to once you are _shrunk?_


Oh god don't ask  There will be so many support queries about the shrink icon and when someone forgets they shrunk it...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

How do you unshrink it once you've shrunk it because I can't see my new replies now?  xxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

But the buttons gone and can't see any arrows.....or am I being really dense?   xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

just click where the shrink button was and it reverts back. I'll add a show button tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Done it...thanks Tony   xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually can I also just say that I've asked quite a few questions today and am feeling a bit guilty about it because I feel like I'm nit-picking  but it's abundantly clear that a tremendous amount of work has gone into this new look site. 


Tony did you have to take annual leave from your 'real' job to do this?    And Mel I hope you get to see your husband again soon   

Any way thank you for all the hours of hard work that goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I previewed the site a few days ago and like many of you my first thoughts were NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo
_BUT_ having been on it today properly, on both the lappy and desktop pc's
I am really liking it and have almost forgotten the old version  
the colours vary between my pc's so I may have to play with my own colour settings to get it just right,
but I like the new clear text area, everything just seems brighter!
there's so many new wonderfull features to play with that I am sure you soon forget the old version too,
meanwhile If you notice something post, and we will all try and help each other sort it 

*Tony *please can the shrink button be made a bit darker too ? may make it easier to find

*Kazzz*  you can shrink/enlarge text by holding the "ctrl" key and rolling the mouse wheel, may make for less scrolling 

Oh and Chat will be back soon too, along with everything else


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> *Kazzz*  you can shrink/enlarge text by holding the "ctrl" key and rolling the mouse wheel, may make for less scrolling


Still like it and love the shrink button 

Dizzi - how do we make the writing smaller if we don't have a mouse? I was just typing a reply and suddenly the letters have gone HUGE. How do I get them small again? xxxxxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just a tip - I have bookmarked this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=unreadreplies

So that FF always opens on the page that shows all my unread replies thread. Then I can leave the shrink permanently 'shrunk' lol 

YES a big thank you to Tony and everyone else who has made this website as great as it is. A labour of love


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

It's not working  for me VERY VERY slow, really hard to get to the section you want and a serious typing delay. Almost unusable from my computer,was  absolutely fine before. sorry to  moan as a fertility friends fan. Is anyone else have these problems?

B


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi not sure what has changed since yesterday but I still cant get the search engine to work. No drama will just keep trying!  Otherwise I really like the site and applaud the effort. So much tidier and easier to navigate. Great work!  Look forward to the revolving mood background. Love the idea of being able to  change to suit the days outlook!


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Still problems with the search function....


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

I like the feature that you can search for individual members instead of scolling through a long list.


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, 

I am trying to search fir prl and lh levels and nothing is coming up. I know that the info is on the board somewhere so there is a prob with the search function. 

Other than that liking the new set up. 

An update on when the search function will work would be great or us there something we can do to our settings. 

Thanks fir everything, we'd be lost without this website.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Tony thank you so much for all your hard work on this, and Mel for supporting you in it!

When I found FF originally, it looked fun but also a serious place for me to do research (which I did and have thanked you previously for all the info here, without which I am sure I wouldn't have my baby).  

The appearance now is a little more ...frivolous?  I wonder if it will put people off
When I first looked on my iphone,  I thought the colours were sand and red and really liked them (not sure why it looked like that!)

I'm looking forward to your update on how to change it for office conditions   

But the functionality is great so far and it's very user friendly - well done

claire


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry,1 more thing - 

because things are not as 'separated' in the index, could it benefit from being slimmer eg by having to click through to the next page for the list of all the counties


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Keep your comments coming everyone 

As for the search - its still not functioning and when people try to use it - it will slow the site down.

I'm going to fix that bit tonight.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tony..do you never sleep?


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi sorry to bother with this but have tried the contact form and could not get it to operate. I have pressed the 'SHRINK' button at the top of the page and prefer it unshrunk but can find no button to undue the 'shrink' action. Would like to get my icon back with the freindly hello and 'click here to see new replies to your posts' ect.. how to do?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

I had the same problem Lulu-belle, hover over where the shrink button was and the little hand should come up, click on it and it will unshrink  xxx

Hope it was ok for me to answer that


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

still having problems with 'stuttering' as i scroll is this just me??


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Shemonkey - just to say big thanks yes I tried it and it worked. Glad you pointed it out woudl never have found it on my own!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks tony for all the obvious hard work that has gone into this!  I'm still getting used to it (change scares me!! ) but it looks very fresh.

A few people have commented on the 'new' quick reply function but that has been there a looooong time - i know i use it frequently!! (me, addicted?  never!  ) 

i suppose the big change has made people go investigating a lot more!!


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

fuzzier said:


> still having problems with 'stuttering' as i scroll is this just me??


What browser are you using? If it's IE6 or older then that could be why.


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Tony, any chance we could have the option to do size 6 font back? We like to whisper to each other


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

professor waffle said:


> I like that you can select posts to mark as read rather than only being able to mark all read or just those you've posted on


Can someone tell me how to do this?! i haven't sussed it yet and would really like to...


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you go to unread posts you can select on the far rh side by ticking each thread you don't want to read or ticking the top box to select all on the page & then press delete.

HTH?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm will have to try it later - currenlty don't have any unread posts!! (really should do more work! )  don't remember seeing that but i suppose it must be there!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I like it -everything looks new.

Would like to have a favourites option to add the board you visit often in- maybe you can do this already and I haven't worked this out!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Shemonkey said:


> I had the same problem Lulu-belle, hover over where the shrink button was and the little hand should come up, click on it and it will unshrink  xxx
> 
> Hope it was ok for me to answer that


xxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Will our buddy lists be restored, I have lost all but four on my list and also where are the games now?

Thanks

Roz
x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Tony,

The 'search' function does not seem to be working.  I keep getting 'no search results'.

Love the new look.

Dee


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

morrigan said:


> I like it -everything looks new.
> 
> Would like to have a favourites option to add the board you visit often in- maybe you can do this already and I haven't worked this out!!


Morrigan - do you use 'show new replies to your topics'? i suppose that's not quite what you are asking for but it does at least keep you up to date with your threads.

Well as for being able to choose which topics to delete/click read on, i don't seem to have those tick boxes? am i being really dense?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Dee I believe Tony plans to work on the Search function this evening


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

All the little bits that are missing (i.e Chatroom) will be restored over time, believe me Tony stayed up all night doing this site (the main structure) and the little bits will take just as long, now i know we are here to support you but if i let Tony have anymore sleepless nights he will not function at all to bring you FF at all. 

As for the design, sorry to those who do not like it or think it looks like sanitary towels but its here to stay, we simply cannot please everyone. I personaly actualy think its refreshing and its time we had a nice change.

Mel


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Mel

I think we can wait for the little bits and peices it is the interchange and information on the forum that we value and that brings us back not the packaging! (at least for me this is true and i reckon it is for pretty much most if not all of us). So big thanks to Tony we definatley do appreciate what he has done here and I think it is probably time for him to have a bit of tlc and take a sit back break!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

sallywags said:


> A few people have commented on the 'new' quick reply function but that has been there a looooong time - i know i use it frequently!! (me, addicted?  never!  )


LOL LOL................I was thinking the same about the "search for member" facility!!!

I think any change takes a bit of adjusting and getting used to and I'm finding I need to concentrate a bit more whilst I get used to it, but I am loving it already..........thank you!

Chux xx


----------



## Desi (Jan 20, 2010)

Many thanks Tony and Mel for founding the FF, it is such a big help to so many of us.
Also big compliments for the new look, I like it a lot.
Continue the great work!

One point of attention maybe, there is a delay of a split second when you type your message in the box.

Nice evening!
Desi.
Xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Loving the new look
This site is amazing and a life saver

Cheers for being here

Fire Opal


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Desi said:


> One point of attention maybe, there is a delay of a split second when you type your message in the box.


Maybe I'm typing too slow as I haven't noticed that...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you tony and mel for all your hard work 

i am loving the site.. but I am a very pink and girly person ... so just my cup of tea !! xx

missed the site when it was down all night, thank you thank you thank you !!!


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you tony and mel   

Im loving the new site i dont normally like change but i find its easier to use and i love the colour it looks bright and fresh 

If it wasnt for yourself and mel alot of us girls wouldnt have those precious bfps and all the support that we value so much 

Thankyou you are appreciated     

Ratsy    x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Please can everyone *read the thread
*_before _saying somethings missing or not working!!
 then if its not already been addressed please post

~Dizzi~
  ​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

just one q - and sorry if already been asked/answered - I used to be able to specify the code for the font color - ie #ff6600 for a nice dark orange - now I only get the option to click "Orange" which is paler and not so easy to read - absolutely love the new look though  thanks so much for all the work you do


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just a quick update - the search function is now working properly.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you Tony x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Also, the 'Shrink' link is now alternating with a more prominent 'Expand' link.


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

"Please can everyone read the thread
before saying somethings missing or not working
then if its not already been addressed please post"

I'll second that but it applies to a lot of information mentioned on threads!
(I suppose when you get to 20+ pages, you can understand that some people just give up!)


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hurray to the Search function working again!

I do have a question though (and it's not new to this updated version).  
When you click and a thread to view a topic and then press the back button to look at another thread brought up by the search, it says "webpage has expired".  In the past, I've done the search again to look for something specific sometimes but is there a way round this that I don't know of or is it something that can be fixed?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

If I enabled caching search results pages you might end up with inconsistent results and a host of other feature issues.

The best way to solve this from a users perspective is to click on the topic title (in the search results) with the mouse wheel.... this will open up the page in a new tab within your browser - you can then close it when you have read it.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi

I have been away for a couple of days so only just seen the changes!

Tony and team, first I want to say a huge thanks.  You must have spent many many hours of hard work on these changes to improve the forum and update it for the benefit of the thousands of members!  Personally I think it's fab!  There are not many sites that provide such a fantastic, informative and supportive forum, absolutely free of charge, where the site managers go to such great lengths to support their members.

I think the old addage applies "you can't please all of the people, all of the time"  

Also, many people are just adverse to Change!  I can guarantee that within 2 weeks of using the new site, the majority of people will have forgotten how the old one used to work        I remember when the site was orange and changed to purple!  Lots of comments then too, but I bet not many people can remember how it used to look   

My favourite change is the fact that you can see the smilies as you are typing your message instead of the code and that you can see what colour font you have specified! Love it!   

So, a big thanks from me

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Just incase people dont now , the http://client0.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=10644
link , for a basic ff chat room is working at the mo , there have been a fair few people feeling 
very lost without chat , including me  any chance the link could be posted on the site announcements thread ?
I've been getting PMs asking whats happening .

pretty please

luv sue


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Where's the gallery gone?

Linda
xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

loobylou713 said:


> Where's the gallery gone?
> 
> Linda
> xx


Don't worry, it should be back soon! Tony is working on it.

Bx


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

HIya 

Can you help me find the LIVE CHAT room as It does not seem to be showing as an option on my screen,

I really like the look of the new ff.

Many thanks
Ipec


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ipec - here's an earlier reply to your question

Bx



suedulux said:


> Just incase people dont now , the http://client0.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=10644
> link , for a basic ff chat room is working at the mo , there have been a fair few people feeling
> very lost without chat , including me  any chance the link could be posted on the site announcements thread ?
> I've been getting PMs asking whats happening .
> ...


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

The link for chat is on the main announcement on the home page.

You might have to come out to go back in  to see the home page atm - we will look at sorting something easier soon so please bear with us.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive also put a post with the link on the ChatZone board


----------



## Pearl. (Dec 12, 2009)

The new look is fresh and totally cool..great work guyz


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


Any chance that when we go to our profile and see posts that a remove button can be inserted on that post please making it very easy and quick to delete any old posts please on that page rather than have to click through to the thread.


Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There are buttons on the bottom right of each post in there


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Stephjoy* said:


> just one q - and sorry if already been asked/answered - I used to be able to specify the code for the font color - ie #ff6600 for a nice dark orange - now I only get the option to click "Orange" which is paler and not so easy to read - absolutely love the new look though  thanks so much for all the work you do


HI - just wondered if anyone knows the answer to this? have read back through the thread and nobody has asked before...

Thanks Tony for all your hard work, and to everybody who makes this site the wonderful place that it is


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

If the comment was relating to my question on Hi


Any chance that when we go to our profile and see posts that a remove button can be inserted on that post please making it very easy and quick to delete any old posts please on that page rather than have to click through to the thread.


Please can you point me to the contact page as I have been unable to find it with the new layout. Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I've already answered your questions hun - there are icons for removing the posts within your profile.


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Love the new layout   

Well done Tony, Mel and team.

x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tony Reid said:


> I've already answered your questions hun - there are icons for removing the posts within your profile.


Oooh I didn't see that before! But I did notice that the option to remove a post isn#t on every one of my posts?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

I don't seem to have the icons or am I just being really stupid?


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi

thanks for restoring the chatroom.  will the facility be back that allows us to see who's in chat before we go in?  

thanks  xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

It should operate the say way emma - theres still some work to do in there yet   

Be brave and jump in - you never know you might get a nice suprise when you get in there   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I use my phone to access FF a lot and using that it is harder to navigate. The quick links or whatever it's called at the bottom of each page to go quickly to another board doesn't work, and using a phone that part was great. Also when you click on the icon for the last post of a thread it takes you to the very bottom of that page, leaving lots of scrolling up, and then even when it looks like the page has loaded and you start scrolling up it will keep randomly moving back down to the bottom of the page which is annoying. 

I do like the look of it though and it is often much quicker to load a page which is good. Thanks for all the hard work.

bingbong x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Do you use wap2? or are you using an iphone?

example....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?wap2


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

I'm actually finding it easier to use on my iphone  xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Did someone say there is a now an "ignore" button so you can ignore threads that you have posted on but don't necessarily want to keep getting updates from?

Also when you hit reply to answer a PM, is it possible to still see the other person's signature? Not imperative, but sometimes useful to remind you where the other person is at with tx.  

Brilliant work Tony - many thanks
GIA Toox


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


I can't see the delete button on posts showing under our profile - can anyone help please? Under my profile I have from memory icons for reply, quote and modify but no remove button.


Thanks


F x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

I have managed to find it on some of my posts Fraggles but it's not on all of them for some reason!! xxx

In fact it only seems to be on my diary posts and some really old ones!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fraggles said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't see the delete button on posts showing under our profile - can anyone help please? Under my profile I have from memory icons for reply, quote and modify but no remove button.
> 
> ...


Fraggles - Try here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=41307


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Tony, visit that thread but only have these options on my old posts . Am I being particularly dim?

*Reply*

*Quote*

*Notify*

[/l][/l]


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Fraggles its at the bottom of any of your posts to the right if you go in the way Tony has shown?  It says remove rather than delete though i think.

If your still struggling do you want to meet me in chat and I will help you find it?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

The only options I have going in that way are reply, notify or quote. There is definitely no remove button, I think I can only see that in the main threads not when I access my older posts through my profile.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

are you accessing it via your profile - and then selecting show posts?


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, I really like the new site, looks loads better. Just a quick question, everytime I type a pm and spell check it, my message vanishes?? Something blocks the pop-up, so I click to allow pop-ups and the messages just diasppears? Any ideas anyone?
Ali x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Debs, yes, but to clarify I am hoping that I understand correctly and that rather than have to go to profile, posts that you can actually delete posts from your profile by clicking an icon rather than as before having to click through to thread as that makes it really slow and laborious to do.


F x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

yes you can do that - or alternatively in your profile settings you can select to be shown tick boxes... and then you can select a bunch and delete them in one go.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Tony, I will go and try it now and putting that function in is genius. Thank you


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I am feeling particularly thick, I went to my profile, then clicked on show posts and still only have reply, notify or quote on my old posts. What am I doing wrong. When everyone else does that then do they have a fourth button.


F x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Just went to check - I have the remove button and it's as clear as the one above all of these posts


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I think you have to click on your post which takes you to it then you have the remove button .. so from the room not actually your last posts IYSWIM !


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

I only have it on my diary posts and a few much older posts  Not bothered as don't want to remove anything but just thought I'd let you know it's not just you Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

So Popsi are you saying it is like before where you have to click through to the thread the post appears in rather than being able to just do it from your profile?


F x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well thats what i have just done.. i have never deleted posts before so not sure if is changed or not


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fraggles, if you follow the link that I posted previously - which shows your recent posts 'within' your profile  - do you see the remove button at all?

I have attached a screen shot of what I think you should be seeing (if not we need to fix it). you might have to scroll the screenshot to the right when you open it.

You can see in the attachment at the bottom of each post on the right are the quote notify remove buttons.....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

tony.. i dont have it either...sorry (not that i want it lol!)


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Unless I have completely lost it this is what I see - not sure if it will work


1
Czech Republic / Re: Reprofit June/July 2010 Thread
« on: Today at 20:59 »
Hi Cat


You are almost a month away so imagine whilst it feels so close, there is plenty of time. Does anyone know how much before he usually sends details of donor through.


For my DS I think I got it a week before.


Yes, it is easy to feel like fixture and fittings so shall I write to extreme makeover. I am happy to get a BFP and leave the board along with you.


F x
ReplyQuoteNotify - these are the three icons I get in my recent posts under my profile, the above is just a copy and paste job. There is a remove icon on the eldest post page but I haven't been able to see it on any other pages. Does that help?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm.... i'm trying to do the 'ignore' or delete old threads, and i only had the option of 2 - most of the ones i post on now are not there, and i have posted on hundreds!!   am i being thick too?!  I know things are still improving etc, but if anyone has the answer, i'd be v grateful!! (not that i have loads now that i want to delete - i'll chat to anyone!! )


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh it is such a relief to hear others are having the same thing as I really thought I was being extremely dim


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I''m liking the new look, although quick question (apologies if been asked before)....we seem to have "lost" some bits....our main profiles, any "awards" we had been given, bubbles and any messages posted on our profiles....are these permanently removed now as seems a shame as I had some lovely messages left for me by other members on my profile ? 

Am still getting used to the other changes...only got out of hospital yesterday so brain still fluffy which isn't helping !!

Looking good though   

N xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Minxy - there are still bits and pieces missing which Tony is working on - they will  be back asap.

Hope your ok?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks for clarifying Debs.....was hoping maybe that was the case .  

I'm ok thanks.....just had to have yet another lap/hystero on Friday as endo/adhesions back within a year   

Love n hugs
Natasha x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hope you beck to feeling yourself asap xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi where has the main page gone with due date calculator/temp charting/ u know the big main page?? or am i being thick?

thanks


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

iwbb - I was looking for that too


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

At the moment its only there either before you log in or after you log out - again its one thats on the list to update


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Debs said:


> At the moment its only there either before you log in or after you log out - again its one thats on the list to update


I never knew that  Thanks Debs


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im not sure if the features are working yet but thats where the main page is anyway


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Or go directly to :  www.fertilityfriends.co.uk

I'll add a nmenu option for it later tonight.


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi i love the new look, only thing is i have lost some of my buddies from my list since the update.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dollydaydream , seeing as I have a rare 5 mins  What were your bubbles on?

x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Suzie she said buddies not bubbles - I should use that spare five mins for a lie down


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

More speed less haste needed................or is it the other way round!?!??!


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it...I am finding it MUCH easier to use and find things.

Thank You!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

The ignore boards doesn't work   

Tony - could you rearrnge the icons on the 'more' option as they are all over the place and to close together!! also when you quote someone half way through typing a message the quote goes at the beginning and not where the curser is   

apart from that al is good. well done !


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Loving it... And able to make posts using my iPhone. However chat not loading on iPhone. Will that be an option?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Everything's gone really tiny   How do I get it back to normal??  xxx


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like thew new look.  Looks v sleek!  But pelase help me someone!!!!!! Having a nightmare with the gallery.  When I click on Gallery, I can see everyone else's pics, but there's no longer a way of me uploading anything.  I think there used to be a button saying "Upload picture", but now I don't get that or any other similar option.  Just other peoples' pics.

How do I upload a photo on the new look FF?

Thanks

Laura


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura68 said:


> I really like thew new look. Looks v sleek! But pelase help me someone!!!!!! Having a nightmare with the gallery. When I click on Gallery, I can see everyone else's pics, but there's no longer a way of me uploading anything. I think there used to be a button saying "Upload picture", but now I don't get that or any other similar option. Just other peoples' pics.
> 
> How do I upload a photo on the new look FF?
> 
> ...


Is it not in the horizontal menu - see attachment


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

sa11en said:


> Loving it... And able to make posts using my iPhone. However chat not loading on iPhone. Will that be an option?


I am testing mobile chat at the moment and so yes - its likely that we will also support iphones and itouch (and android etc) in the near future.

Public testing of the mobile chat software will begin in a couple of days... if your interested keep an eye on the announcements board.

~ Elle ~ - thanks 

Tony


----------



## Poppy 1980 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Love the new site. Is much easier to navigate. Must have taken you ages - a job well done!!!!*


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

I see we can select the 'curve soft' theme instead of the forum default.   Less pink is good


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I can only post by using the quick reply feature and not by pressing reply. I am using Safari, it's very frustrating as I can't use smileys either in quick reply. Plus I have to keep replies very short or the board loses them.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

~ elle ~ said:


> I see we can select the 'curve soft' theme instead of the forum default.  Less pink is good


How do you do that? xxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Ah I found it!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

blueytoo said:


> I can only post by using the quick reply feature and not by pressing reply. I am using Safari, it's very frustrating as I can't use smileys either in quick reply. Plus I have to keep replies very short or the board loses them.


You can turn off the wysiwig editor in your profile under look and layout - this will put you back the old way of writing posts.



Shemonkey said:


> ~ elle ~ said:
> 
> 
> > I see we can select the 'curve soft' theme instead of the forum default.  Less pink is good
> ...


Again in look and layout select "Current Theme: "


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Elle

Thanks for the info re uploading a photo, but my horizontal menu just says:

Home    Logout    Forum      Album List      Search

This is the same whichever album I go into.  

Please help me!!  Can anyone suggest why I'm obviously seeing something different to everyone else??

Laura


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Try again hun 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nope - but the permission system was a little messed up... I fixed that a little while ago today


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope.... sorry my horizontal menu still says what I posted earlier    No option to upload a piccie.

Can everyone else load photos ?  I'm really confused.

Laura


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah no I just logged in and out again and it's there now!  Thanks Tony.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

LOVE the crip theme!! its awesome the blue is great and the text for replying looks good too!! nice and big!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Junnie said:


> LOVE the crip theme!! its awesome the blue is great and the text for replying looks good too!! nice and big!


I am expecting you to throw up some gang signs and do the crip walk now Junnie


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

BABY2 said:


> Junnie said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE the crip theme!! its awesome the blue is great and the text for replying looks good too!! nice and big!
> ...


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I DO ! thats what its called lol


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I know that's what it's called    DH will be impressed


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm slowly getting used to the new layout - and like it even more now I've read this thread and have found out to turn the pink off.    

Now, I was going to post about the quick reply - about how when I wrote in it, the text would disappear off the page - as though the line was longer than my view.  However, since changing to the soft curve view this suddenly no longer happens (just as I'm writing on here!!) and my text has completely changed.  Has another change happened this afternoon or is it something to do with me changing the layout?

I've also lost the icon at the side of threads/boards titles on the main index page which say there are new posts - what have I done and can I get them back?

One only very small gripe, and to be honest, it might have been there before the changes, it just seems more obvious now.  Why is 'Centre' in the 'Fertility Friends Info Center' spelt the US English rather than UK English?  I'm very patriotic you know!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

In general the changes are definitely clearer and for the better.

One BIG gripe though from me.  I can't quickly scan through the unread topics like I used to be able to.  They are almost unreadable and it gives me a headache just looking at them.  Anyway to differentiate and make this section easier to read.  I just don't look at this section anymore and to be honest, this was the bit I used the most!

Also second avoiding the use of American spelling on the website - 'center' being a good example.  

Thanks
Daisy
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


Going back to an issue raised earlier relating to be able to simply go to profile, show posts you mentioned that I should have a delete icon which allows me to delete posts from my profile rather than have to click through to the actual thread like we used to have too. I am still unable to delete posts from my profile - is this being fixed?


Am getting used to the site now so well done on all the hard work.


F x


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hiya
Any news on when/where I can find the curves tracker?
Thanks
Snowbelle


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

I love the lay out and the new colours, i like everything with the exception of one thing.
On the home page i find some of the lists look a little messy as - COUNTIES IN SCOTLAND.
where the words in the lists are touching eachother.

Also some of the lists are very hard to read as i find it hard to read downwards if the list has more than one word such as under - STARTING OUT AND DIAGNOSIS

It is like trying to read a sentence downwards instead of across if you know what i mean. For someone new to the site it may be a little confusing.

Also i could not turn off the underline as you can see   

Sorry if i have said something wrong  as i know so much work goes on to keep this site at its best and not everyone is going to see things the same way.

Love Carmela x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

snowbelle said:


> Hiya
> Any news on when/where I can find the curves tracker?
> Thanks
> Snowbelle


Its being redeveloped and should be back in the next couple of days 



Sidsgirl said:


> I love the lay out and the new colours, i like everything with the exception of one thing.
> On the home page i find some of the lists look a little messy as - COUNTIES IN SCOTLAND.
> where the words in the lists are touching eachother.
> 
> ...


The list issues have been solved (this morning in fact)- however it means the mods need to update their existing lists to correct the formatting issues 

I'll see what I can do about the counties bit - thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Carmela, lol at your underlined post, if you use the arrow icon ( last on right) and toggle the view you can delete the extra "U" codes or just highlight the text you want underlining otherwise I think you have to click the underline again and press return
as otherwise it keeps it on tested as I typed, not easy I had to bring the text back to here and click space a couple of times to get it away from the previous underlined word, hmm think I will stick to adding the underline at the end  
Hope this helps!



snowbelle said:


> Hiya
> Any news on when/where I can find the curves tracker?
> Thanks
> Snowbelle


It was being worked on last night so  its back soon 



> 'Centre' in the 'Fertility Friends Info Center' spelt the US English rather than UK English? I'm very patriotic you know!


Me too ! good spot - Tonyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

~Dizzi~


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

clairelh said:


> I'm slowly getting used to the new layout - and like it even more now I've read this thread and have found out to turn the pink off.
> 
> Now, I was going to post about the quick reply - about how when I wrote in it, the text would disappear off the page - as though the line was longer than my view. However, since changing to the soft curve view this suddenly no longer happens (just as I'm writing on here!!)


I spoke too soon. It's back. If I reply using the quick reply, my text disappears from view - it continues to the right out of the box for a couple of words before starting a new line.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Claire - are you using a mac by any chance? and the safari web browser? what happens if you use firefox?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

we use firefox and my quick reply disappears at the end of the row like Claires does


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

What version of firefox? v3.6?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ummm have no idea !!!!  How do I find out ?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Click -  Help > About in the main menu.

I think you must have an old version perhaps v2 - as I use firefox all the time and do not have any issues at all with it.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm getting the same problem at work, but sadly can't change the browser here, does that mean I'll just have to live with it?!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well if someone can tell me what browsers are causig the problem I might be able to help - but without a version number to work with I cant really do anything.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks tony - at work i have no idea - it's military.  I'll live with it, i think i'm ok at home!

(obviously i never use the work computer for anything other than work....  )


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

moomin05 said:


> ummm have no idea !!!! How do I find out ?


Top left hand corner of the screen, you have the Apple symbol drop down menu then it'll say "Firefox, File, Edit" etc, click the drop down Firefox and it'll say "About Mozilla Firefox", click that and a new, small window will open up and tell you what version you're running


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Tony

have not had time to read the whole thread through, but overall like the new look. My only slight grumble is when you are using the additional emoticons the new browser minimises every time you click on one, so then have to bring it up to click on another one - before it just stayed open so you could put 5 BFP signs in a post much more easily for example. Any chance of changing it??

Cheers
Ceci


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Um what's a trade count?


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

agree have no idea - what also is the inventory and sending money to each other? I tried to click on it and was told I did not have access - do not understand............


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Tony - It's not working on my works system and that uses IE (v 6 I think, not very up to date and no plans to upgrade) At home I use Google Chrome, but that's still working OK. However I've just found another strange quirk, I can add a quote at the start of my posts at work, but not at home. I have to add it at the end... like this...  



Tony Reid said:


> Claire - are you using a mac by any chance? and the safari web browser? what happens if you use firefox?


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

clairelh said:


> Tony - It's not working on my works system and that uses IE (v 6 I think, not very up to date and no plans to upgrade)


Eek! Do you have the header chopped off then with IE6? I guess you can't see the bottom half of the logo...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ceci.bee said:


> agree have no idea - what also is the inventory and sending money to each other? I tried to click on it and was told I did not have access - do not understand............


Ceci - this is a new feature for charter VIP members


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Claire IE6 is no longer a supported browser on many websites (even the BBC's).

YouTube officially dropped it in march stating ""On March 13, we are dropping support for your IE6. You'll still be able to watch videos after that date, but new features may not work properly," 

Which is exactly the same stance we have to adopt.

You really should ask your IT team when they plan to upgrade the browsers to at least IE8 (which is pretty stable now).

Alternatively ask them for firefox - you will score points with geeks asking for that


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

~ elle ~ said:


> clairelh said:
> 
> 
> > Tony - It's not working on my works system and that uses IE (v 6 I think, not very up to date and no plans to upgrade)
> ...


Elle - Not really sure what you mean about that, but I can see everything on the site at work, but it's just what when I use Quick Reply the line I'm typing goes out of the box.

Tony - Thanks for that, it's what I suspected, not to worry, it's not a big deal. As for an upgrade or change...erm... shall we say I'm not sure it's part of Mr Cameron's plans for public spending.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Think i have sorted my quick reply - upgraded my Firefox, and so far so good !!!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't read back 18 pages! What are -

Inventory
Send Money to ****
credits

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Just  checked my inventory and bank and I've lost everything I had (although have 24 credits in bank, not sure how I earnt those recently as I assume I started off on "0" when it all changed....and my pet monkey, Spank, has gone    How do we accumulate credits again  

Another thing, will we be getting our full profiles back as I had links to favourite/useful websites in there   Love the fact I've got all messages left for me over the years back on my profile now and that they don't "drop off" after X amount.


...and apologies if this is another question that's already been asked but my Buddies list seems to have shrunk and lots of my FF friends are nolonger on there ??


N xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

slinkyfish said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't read back 18 pages! What are -
> 
> Inventory
> Send Money to ****
> ...


Slinkyfish - this is part of the Charter Member benefits 

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> Hi again
> 
> Just checked my inventory and bank and I've lost everything I had (although have 24 credits in bank, not sure how I earnt those recently as I assume I started off on "0" when it all changed....and my pet monkey, Spank, has gone  How do we accumulate credits again
> 
> N xx


Mine too!!! (although I think most people's have) Has the Bank of FF collapsed in the credit crunch!?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clairelh said:


> Mine too!!! (although I think most people's have) Has the Bank of FF collapsed in the credit crunch!?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

clairelh said:


> ~ elle ~ said:
> 
> 
> > clairelh said:
> ...


I know what you mean - i only get the top half of the logo at work too! i can live with that tho!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sally,  We are all on IE6 and there is no immediate plan to change, I asked our geeks yesterday      .  Not that I ever do anything un work related on our work pc's     

Shelley x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Debs said:


> slinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't read back 18 pages! What are -
> ...


Thanks hun xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Love the new look!! Thanks!!

Does anybody know how to get the charter smiley list up? Used to follow the links in charter VIP and then quick links but it just redirects me back to the main page   

Sorry if its been asked before!


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi TonyJust discovered a possible glitch. When I typed a post and then decided to modify it, I was taken back to the 'post reply' screen where all my post appeared however all the 'returns' had disappeared. ie. the whole text ran together as one long sentence.Not sure if this is a one off or an ongoing problem.Thanks again for all your hard work on this.Blu


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Tony, Mel and everyone else who runs this fantastic site,

I just wanted to say I love the new layout - it is clear, crisp and easier to navigate in my opinion.  Thank-you so much for all the hard work and for providing us with such a fabulous site.

Trix xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Daisy I tried to get the charter smiley list up too - and failed, Guess its on the list 
Blu, has it happened again ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

sorry to bring an old one up again...

I am still trying to work out how to stop notifications from boards i have posted on before, and can't do it.  I have gone into profile, and it seemed to be that the only ones it showed were ones where i had asked to be notified (which i think i've only ever done about 3 times) as opposed to just replying.

It means that the threads that i dont need notifying any more (i.e. old games, and some of the older treatment threads etc) i am still getting notified of.  

now it isn't the end of the world, but it would be nice to be able to 'unsubscribe' to those threads.

do you think that this may be a function at some stage?

thanks for the work on the site -it does look great, and i think i am used to it now!!


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Dizzi It's still happening  (This message is typed over 7 lines, but appears as 1)Blu


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

does anyone know if our autobiography on our profiles will be back.. i mean the full one when you click on someones name.. i had lots of dates etc in there and was a good record for our princess in the future


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done on the excellent new site! I think the changes are brilliant and I appreciate all the hard work that goes into FF.

Forgive me if this has been mentioned before....I recently renewed my Charter Membership but since the upgrade I can only receive 100 messages in my inbox as opposed to the 200 I had with my previous Charter status. Is this likely to change? If not, no problem I'll have to get on top of deleting my messages quicker


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It'll be back


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

phew .. thanks Tony... loving the new site x


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry if this is a repeat question but where has the bit gone that means I can quickly see if people have relyed to my posts have looked everywhere.

Looks lovely otherwise.

Sleepy


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Sleepy, on the top right it says expand.  If you hit it, you can click on relies to my posts on the left hand side, beside your picture.


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

So simple thank you x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


Can anyone remind me where I now find the due date calculator please?


Thanks


F x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate


Chux xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanxs Chux


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Please can you remind how to stop receiving reminders for threads I used to appear on, the one about ivf on the nhs has had a few bumps and now it is irritating me but can't remember how to do it.

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

is it comming up in the show new replies to your post bit ?
If so unless you delete your post within the thread, or the thread gets locked/restarted, 
I think you will continue to have it show there,  
in which case do as I do, look down the list and click "mark as read" and remove the threads without looking at them 
until the next time  
Sorry I cant be more help 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I heard that there is a slimming world thread called Belly Buddies but I can't seem to find it.  I have sent a message on the contact form but as yet have had no reply.  Can  you help?

Thx

Sonia


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sonia,

I emailed you back on the 29th to advise I have given you access - is it the boards you cant find or the particular sw thread?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi FF team
just a quick question - when i use the 'more' smilies in my posts, the small page that opens minimises automatically after I add one smiley which makes it a pain when I want to say more than one - any way I can rectify this??

This is the only glitch that I have found so far in the otherwise fab and much improved FF!

Thanks so much
C


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ceci.bee
I think its always done that hun, you may be able to alter your "pop up" settings but I have never done this I just click all the smileys I want then move them about afterwards, or do it the long way and bring up the window each time - sorry!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

for your feedback while the site went through its transtion
I know there are a few things still not back fully, however the majority is 
so its time to close this thread.

For Site Support please check out the *HELP tab* or use the *contact form* below 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

Many Thanks​


----------

